# TarantulaHomes.com / Vitaliy Romanoff's Picture Thread



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys! Here are some pictures of my collection. I'll be uploading more soon.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

Great shots man! Love the L. klugi & P. metallica! :drool:


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Tommy!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 6, 2010)

Vitaliy,  Agreed with Tommy. You've got some great spp!! Thanks for sharing these pics. :clap:

It's early. I haven't had enough caffeine yet - so for lack of a better way to put it, that L klugi looks more like what I'm thinking L klugi should look like than mine- overall notably darker with redder hairs on the opisthosoma. Evidently, there must be a bit of variation with this sp....... as the person I obtained her from is certain of the identfication and also owned the male used in the pairing that produced her. She is slightly duller and paler than most pics of L klugi I've seen. I really like her anyway! 

Please show us some more shots of those L. nigerrimum! :drool: 

Terry


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 7, 2010)

Terry, thanks a lot! I have several klugi females and some of them do look different - paler, with reddish legs and carapace. I'll see if they change their color after a molt.

Here's a sling package


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 9, 2010)

My beauty


----------



## crawltech (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice pics!.....looks like u have a mating pair of pulchras...hmm....will you be pairing them up in the near future??


----------



## Fran (Nov 9, 2010)

That klugi might be going my way, Vitaliy


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 9, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics!.....looks like u have a mating pair of pulchras...hmm....will you be pairing them up in the near future??


Thanks! I already have 







But the guy in the picture above is not mature, it was a different gentleman


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 9, 2010)

I will be heart-broken if she has to leave  She is so calm and nice, never a threat pose or any kind of aggression.



Fran said:


> That klugi might be going my way, Vitaliy


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, I love your G. pulchras! I am contemplating on getting a T, but I want to learn much more about them first. True Spiders atm are my "thing", but I am getting more into T's.

I know who I'm ordering my first T from! 

Great pics and bee-yooooo-tiful T's!!!!   :clap::clap::clap:

Can't wait to see more! Thanks for sharing!  S.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's one mean girl!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 23, 2010)

This guy just molted a couple of days ago.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 23, 2010)

You have quite the who's who of the tarantula world.  Keep up the great pics


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## TarantulaHomes (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks to all who commented!

Here's one of my favorites


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 7, 2011)

Freshly molted male, stunning!


----------



## TrentinG (Jan 8, 2011)

You have some nice T's!!! :worship: :drool:


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pictures and gorgeous _*G. pulchra*_


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pictures! Do you have any harpactirine species?


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 10, 2011)

TrentinG said:


> You have some nice T's!!! :worship: :drool:





JOHN 3:16 said:


> Great pictures and gorgeous _*G. pulchra*_


Thanks guys!



Zoltan said:


> Nice pictures! Do you have any harpactirine species?


I don't. There's one I would love to get - H. pulchripes, but it's not in the hobby yet.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 12, 2011)

She was out to greet me this evening


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 15, 2011)

One more


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2011)

She's looking good!  Can't wait for mine to molt.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Jason!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> She's looking good!  Can't wait for mine to molt.


Here's another one


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Vitaliy, how big is she now?


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 16, 2011)

She is smaller than I thought she would be after a molt, about 4.25" leg span.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Hey Vitaliy, how big is she now?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 16, 2011)

TarantulaHomes said:


> She is smaller than I thought she would be after a molt, about 4.25" leg span.


Nice.  I just took my female out for a photo shoot and measured her at exactly 4.25" as well.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 16, 2011)

Waiting for pictures 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice.  I just took my female out for a photo shoot and measured her at exactly 4.25" as well.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 26, 2011)

Big girl


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## TarantulaHomes (Feb 19, 2011)

Another one from my Top 10 favorites


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Feb 27, 2011)

Freshly molted female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice, Vitaliy. My juvie just molted a couple of days ago and now there's no doubt as to what sex she is. lol


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Feb 27, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very nice, Vitaliy. My juvie just molted a couple of days ago and now there's no doubt as to what sex she is. lol


Thanks Jason! How big is yours?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 27, 2011)

TarantulaHomes said:


> Thanks Jason! How big is yours?


Haven't gotten a measurement yet but I'd guess somewhere around 3".  I think 3.5" would be pushing it but I'm not sure.  As soon as she hardens up she'll be getting a new enclosure so I'll measure her then.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## TarantulaHomes (Apr 6, 2011)

Freshly molted girl. Almost there!







The first appearance after molting 3 weeks ago.







Wonder why they call them scarlet..


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Apr 11, 2011)

This baby molted last night


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 4, 2011)

Freshly molted female in her new housing


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 5, 2011)

Lookin good, Vitaliy.  P. metallica is probably my favorite as far as ventral colorations go.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 5, 2011)

Jason, thanks! Their coloration is truly amazing!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Lookin good, Vitaliy.  P. metallica is probably my favorite as far as ventral colorations go.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 7, 2011)

Last night was his ultimate molt


----------



## baboonfan (May 7, 2011)

Great photo, anyone that pretty is allowed to have an attitude.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 8, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> Great photo, anyone that pretty is allowed to have an attitude.


Thank you! Somehow I've never had problems with this guy. He would rear up sometimes, but would never bite or even slap his front legs at me


----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 8, 2011)

New addition


----------



## ezberserk (May 9, 2011)

Very nice she's a looker.  I'm jealous


----------



## TarantulaHomes (May 9, 2011)

ezberserk said:


> Very nice she's a looker.  I'm jealous


Thanks, Erich! I can't wait till she molts and gets her fresh colors! In this picture she looks identical to more common immanis/intermedia, don't you think?


----------



## ezberserk (May 9, 2011)

Yes she does look very similar to immanis but from the pic the abdomen appears to have a reddish tint.  Most definatley a species on the top of my wish list.  You have yourself a jewel sir!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jun 17, 2011)

Post-molt pictures. She's one gorgeous lady! And well-mannered too


----------



## papilio (Jun 18, 2011)

Vitaliy, that last photo of the juvie female M. balfouri on post 40 is magnificent!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Jun 18, 2011)

papilio said:


> Vitaliy, that last photo of the juvie female M. balfouri on post 40 is magnificent!


Thanks, Michael!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Aug 7, 2011)

He matured today.


----------



## MissVenom (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful collection! I would love to have a pulchra sling, you have a very handsome pair!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Sep 12, 2011)

MissVenom said:


> Beautiful collection! I would love to have a pulchra sling, you have a very handsome pair!


Thank you


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Sep 25, 2011)

As big as they get. 7" monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 25, 2011)

That's incredible Vitaliy, I had no idea they could reach that!  Mine are growing extremely slowly, how old is yours?


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Sep 27, 2011)

papilio said:


> That's incredible Vitaliy, I had no idea they could reach that!  Mine are growing extremely slowly, how old is yours?


Thanks Michael! They usually don't get that big, maxing out at 6.5". But this girl probably never heard about those limits. 
She just turned 3 years old.


----------



## AviculariaRob (Sep 25, 2012)

What camera are you using?


----------

